# Brave or stupid?



## John A Silkstone (Sep 12, 2009)

Is this being brave or is it just stupidity?

http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/5951757/15487003

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 12, 2009)

If it were real footage mate I would say he was stupid not brave, however the footage is edited and the airman isnt on the run way.

The aircraft casts a shadow but the airman does not watch it closely and you will see what I mean. 

Spectacular though


----------



## Eagledriver (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey, Bomber. I hate to tell ya this, but, he does cast a shadow. Watch as he walks away.hallucinathallucinathallucinat


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 15, 2009)

Not the same shadow as the Aircraft though mate 

You only see his shadow as he walks to the left of the central white line, if this were real he would be casting his shadow while he was stood on the line.


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to agree with Bombardier; no shadow when he's standing on the line. That camera man is pretty close; it rocks him pretty good. The airman is steady as a statue.


----------



## Eagledriver (Sep 16, 2009)

Bomber and Frisco, DO YA WANTA BORROW MY GLASSES?  I've got a friend sitting by my side. Ya wanta ask him? He's watched the video too. And in stop-motion. The shadows are there unless you're blind.  kilt;hallucinathallucinathallucinathallucinat


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 16, 2009)

Just had another look....a much closer look and I do see the shadow now.
That said I still dont believe its real because as Frisco says he does move when the plane passes over him but the camera does not ?


----------



## John A Silkstone (Sep 16, 2009)

I’m so please that I placed this clip on site. It as provoked more response than any other item on site in a long time. I was beginning to think that we had stopped talking to each other.

Has anyone got any good caption photos? They always brought out some good laughs.

Silky


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Nov 10, 2009)

I have an answer about the Camera Debacle;  The cameraman was not an idiot, he shot the picture with a zoom lens!!!  C'mon people, use your noogins!!!


----------



## benny (Jun 3, 2010)

John A Silkstone said:


> Is this being brave or is it just stupidity?
> 
> http://uk.video.yahoo.com/watch/5951757/15487003
> 
> Silky


 


cant get the link to work


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Benny and welcome to the site. Sorry about the broken link, but that was placed on the site 9 months ago and sometimes these links get taken off after a short time.

Silky


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jun 6, 2010)

*Yeah... after a certain amount of time, the links self terminate.  If you really want to find it, go to youtube.com and type in military bloopers... it's in there somewhere.

solthum
*


----------

